# Moose Muck



## Anvil Head (May 11, 2016)

Thought you might like to see a little of what will be on my table at the Blade Show.
Hand forged old Nicholson file - 6" blade (11" oal), wrought iron fittings, curly hickory handle, carved sheath.


----------



## QuakerBoy (May 11, 2016)

Oh wow.  Thats cool


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2016)

Looking good Carl. See ya sat.


----------



## sharpeblades (May 11, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## georgiaboy (May 11, 2016)

Awesome Carl, it looks great but that thin tip really caught my eye. 
"It weel cut!"


----------



## onedude (May 11, 2016)

great looking combo Carl!
doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Anvil Head (May 12, 2016)

Man, ifin it don't cut it's just a crappy screwdriver with purty handle!
(nothing wrong with looking good while you work)


----------



## Nicodemus (May 12, 2016)

That is an exceptional knife. It looks as good as the history of the man it represents. Mighty nice work.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 12, 2016)

Wow!  Very nice piece of work.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 12, 2016)

Outstanding work... You have amazing skills! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## wvdawg (May 12, 2016)

Love the finish on this one Carl.  Awesome job!


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 12, 2016)

Nice work Carl!!!


----------



## koakid (May 12, 2016)

Great work as always see you at the show this year I hope


----------



## Anvil Head (May 13, 2016)

Thanks folks, it's just one of those "gotta do" things. Had that little bronze moose head laying around for years....he finally found an occupation. 
Hope you can make it Jody, been awhile.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 13, 2016)

Awesome! Love the file marks!


----------



## Horns (May 13, 2016)

Very nice and different too.


----------



## Larry Tillman (May 14, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## godogs57 (May 14, 2016)

Lookin good! See you at the Blade Show. I'll be there Friday.


----------



## Shug (May 14, 2016)

Sweet looking knife sir


----------



## bwarren2 (May 14, 2016)

nice!


----------



## bwarren2 (May 14, 2016)

I assume you will be selling that at the show?


----------



## Anvil Head (May 15, 2016)

As always your comments are very kind, thank you.
Yes sir, it will be on my table until it finds a new owner.
Should be sitting right next to this one (at least part of the day Friday). These are just couple samples of what I'll have available.
This Fighter has 8" blade (14"oal), forged from the other half of that same Nicholson file. Featuring black locust and stag handle with wrought iron (wagon wheel) fittings and a little file work. This one is a serious hawg sticker.


----------



## GAstumpshooter (May 15, 2016)

very nice


----------



## IFLY4U (May 17, 2016)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (May 17, 2016)

Makes me proud I've shook the hand that made it.


----------



## YankeeRedneck (May 20, 2016)

Those are just awesome!!


----------



## Anvil Head (May 20, 2016)

Thanks folks. 

Hey Yank, going by your avatar, I'm betting you like it in Waleska. Used to be a quiet little place until Atlanta found it.

You guys that make it to the Blade Show be sure to stop by and say hello....always good to put faces with names.


----------



## RedRyder (May 21, 2016)

I had the honor of being able to hold both of these knife this morning. They are both amazing and truly usable art.


----------

